# Hey Check This Out..purdy nice..LoL



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2407047263

What do you guys think? You like?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

what a fuckin joke. that guy should be shot or stabbed by scorpions


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Total waste of time! WORTHLESS


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



NismoB14 said:


> *what a fuckin joke. that guy should be shot or stabbed by scorpions *


LOL ^^ 
thats the biggest load of shit ive ever seen and apparently its a trend from japan...that guys a dumb bastard.:bs:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Um, that _does_ have a purpose. Whether it works on B14s or not is not clear, but it's a big thing to do on drift cars in Japan. The point where the planes of your hood and windshield intersect is a major high-pressure point. Under your hood is a low pressure area. By raising the hood just a little, you allow that high-pressure air to blast into your engine, cooling it off. Increasing the air pressure underhood also allows intakes to work more efficiently.

Once again, Nissan close-mindedness wins the day. Don't make fun of something until you know your shit.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Um Wallace, isn't that your/your brothers car? The seller has the same name as you???...

So, are you just sending washers?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn Samo.... u must be in a pissy mood today.... jeesh


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, I guess they are trying to induce the same affect that the hoods on the camaroes that drag, maybe it works, someone should try and let us know


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Venturi effect for the hood, yes (not sure which aspect of drag you are referring to)...but I think why everyone is bashing this guys is because of the way he is advertising this mod. It's like McDonald's saying their fries are made using a special French recipe.

This mod acutally works, but the fact that someone is trying to sell it is the funny part. Well, the joke's on whoever actually bids on it! I think I may have actually seen these genuine JDM hood lift kits in aisle 8 at Home Depot.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

samo said:


> *Um, that does have a purpose. Whether it works on B14s or not is not clear, but it's a big thing to do on drift cars in Japan. The point where the planes of your hood and windshield intersect is a major high-pressure point. Under your hood is a low pressure area. By raising the hood just a little, you allow that high-pressure air to blast into your engine, cooling it off. Increasing the air pressure underhood also allows intakes to work more efficiently.
> 
> Once again, Nissan close-mindedness wins the day. Don't make fun of something until you know your shit. *


so are u saying this mod is closely related to aluminum "ricer" wings in the fact they only actually have a purpose when doing 100mph?


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Simple experiment for the skeptics...

Sit in a car with a sunroof and keep all the windows rolled up, set your vents to take in fresh air from outside but keep the fan off. Tilt (not open) the sunroof all the way and start driving. As you pick up speed you can start to feel a draft exiting the sunroof. The low pressure air above your car will suck the air out of the cabin...and for you non-believers, this happens even before you reach 50mph.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

well, maybe you guys should be the ones marketing this shit. I just think its a retarded ass thing that looks foolish. Most of our cars are for pure ECONOMICAL reasons, not for drifting. and most of the drift cars have TURBOS and in the event that you may actually get an sr20det with a TMIC, i would consider a hood scoop over bending my hood mounts any day.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You could always just take off your hood, bend the mounts up a little and then re-attach your hood. My passenger side looked like that when I had strut bar clearance problems. Do it if you have a strangely running motor, otherwise it just looks like you had damaged the car and didn't get it fixed right.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *damn Samo.... u must be in a pissy mood today.... jeesh *


No, actually I'm in a good mood. My honors professor liked my paper on democracy and my roommate is playing kickass music.

I'm just getting tired of all the bullshit that goes on in this forum. Between everybody complaining about Hondas, bitching about lack of parts availibility, being downright cheap, and insulting other members' cars, it's enough to make me not very proud to be a mod here sometimes. Now don't get me wrong, I love this place, and you guys are awesome, but a few members (and it's just a few) need to have a slight attitude adjustment sometimes.

Have a nice day.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

samo and aphex good points. im not sayin its not possible, but i just find it hard to believe that small lift in the hood will decrease temp 20-30 degrees. mainly because im not good with all that air flow stuff. it just doesnt look right. id rather see some type of COWL hood for the 200/sentra. wonder what that would look like. i know they make them for 99^ civics


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

you know.. I am being a hypo-crit but Samo you are right.
I have noticed that most of the threads are just gossip and useless conversations, and stear entirely away from an informational thread.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *so are u saying this mod is closely related to aluminum "ricer" wings in the fact they only actually have a purpose when doing 100mph? *


Well, in one respect, yes, and it one respect, no. Let me explain.

A large wing produces two things, drag and downforce. People who run wings are (ideally) trading a little bit of speed and acceleration for increased downforce over the rear wheels. This, however, makes very little difference at low to medium speeds, and even then, needs serious testing to achieve the proper angle and height of the wing. Testing in a windtunnel and on the track are the only ways to make sure it works right.

The hood lift trick is a lot simpler. Air from a high pressure point always wants to flow to a low pressure point. You have high pressure at your windshield, low pressure in your engine bay. Pretty simple to see where it goes from there. In fact, this mod would be functional even at low speeds (50 mph or so), becuase even then the pressure diferential is massive.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> *well, maybe you guys should be the ones marketing this shit. I just think its a retarded ass thing that looks foolish. Most of our cars are for pure ECONOMICAL reasons, not for drifting. and most of the drift cars have TURBOS and in the event that you may actually get an sr20det with a TMIC, i would consider a hood scoop over bending my hood mounts any day. *


No one needs to market this product, since the hardware store provides everything you need for under $5 ($14,765.23 Canadian) . If you're so worried about economical cars and such, why have a large bodykit that _increases_ the Cd of your car? Or large wheels? Whether your car drifts or not, actually, whether it races or not, there is a benefit to be had here. I'm not saying you have to do it, and to be honest, I wouldn't do it to my car, but it _does_ have a purpose...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *samo and aphex good points. im not sayin its not possible, but i just find it hard to believe that small lift in the hood will decrease temp 20-30 degrees. mainly because im not good with all that air flow stuff. it just doesnt look right. id rather see some type of COWL hood for the 200/sentra. wonder what that would look like. i know they make them for 99^ civics *


Keep in mind that there is a _very_ large pressure differential between underhood and the cowl area. A cowl induction hood, like you mentioned, functions on _exactly_ the same principle as this mod, just a little more 'refiined' in execution. I can see this working quite well, actually.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

samo said:


> *Keep in mind that there is a very large pressure differential between underhood and the cowl area. A cowl induction hood, like you mentioned, functions on exactly the same principle as this mod, just a little more 'refiined' in execution. I can see this working quite well, actually. *


i always saw those hoods on muscle cars and never understood how it could have any importance. now i know. thanks samo.

i wish i had some carbon fiber or fiber glass skills. someone that does needs to get something goin. i could always find someway to get a hood to experiment with (if i got something out of it of course). anybody willing?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

regardless whether it works or not the ad was hilarious. 

'Make your car look fast while even sitting still' hahaha timeless


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Now I know why every other racer car here has that kinda look.
Thanks for da enlightenment Samo!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

samo said:


> *No one needs to market this product, since the hardware store provides everything you need for under $5 ($14,765.23 Canadian) . *


okay that was pretty damn funny.....


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

No different than a cowl induction hood. My friend did something like that on his 5.0... Just used some washers on the bolts that hold the hood on. Pretty gay to sell it as a "JDM" thing on eBay though.


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

taken from: http://www.jdmrice.com/japan03/japan2003.html


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

> everything you need for under $5 ($14,765.23 Canadian)


[Homer S] It's funny 'cause it's true [/Homer S] 


But that is pretty informative Samo, I never realized why cowl induction was such a "big deal", but then again I never thought about it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *okay that was pretty damn funny..... *



Sam and I have a running joke about the exchange rate....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

We've got some good running jokes...

RSX Type-S, bitch!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *We've got some good running jokes...
> 
> RSX Type-S, bitch! *



baaaaahahahahahaha!

Werd!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Getting back to the topic, I do this on my old AMC Spirit in the summer so it cools better-it drops the engine temp by 20 degrees with a 3.5 in lift.


----------

